# Anyone else about to be basted?



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all,

I don't often post but look at this site on a daily basis and have found it really supportive place to come - especially over the past couple of weeks.

I am on my second cycle of DIUI with Nurture, Nottingham - just waiting to hear from the clinic about when i am to be basted - I guess either tomorrow or friday. Is anyone else out there about to start the two week wait   and/or is anyone else with Nurture?

I'm getting very twitchy at the moment - can't wait to go for insemination - but also trying not to get excited. I was really hoping for a couple of big fat follicles this time, but have only got the one - at 2.4mm and I gather that the % success rate is lower with just the one. I guess if this one does not work we may have to start thinking  about IVF (and saving!). Have got pessaries this time as well - as I bled only 9 days after basting last time - not had them before - and intrigued about what to expect - especially after reading some of the posts!! Is it best to use them up the front or the back ( so to speak) - any advice gratefully received.

Anyway - am working from home today - I use the term 'work' loosely! I don't seem to be able to concentrate even though i have loads to do. 

Thanks for reading anyway - I'd love to hear you thoughts/advice/experiences

Clarabelle x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Clarabelle  

Just wanted to say   for the basting- whether it is tomorrow or Friday. I can't help on your query I'm afraid as I have just started my first 2ww   and have not been given any pessaries... but best of luck with it all- fingers crossed that this is your time!  


xxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Mathilda  

Thanks for the post and good luck with your treatment! When were you 'done'? I have just heard from the clinic and its friday for me, got to take my HcG injection tonight, Friday basting and then go back for a 21 day progesterone test (as well as the pessaries) - which I did not have to do last time so am wondering why - always forget the ask the right question at the right time!! 

Anyway - hope you are coping well with the wait. Did you take anytime off work or did you go straight back?



Clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Clarabelle!

I was basted on Monday and am still off work now. I didn't plan on taking any time off really, apart from the actual day, but then from reading other peoples experiences on here it seems that 3 days relaxing is generally recommended. I certainly didn't want to lessen my chances so decided just to stay home! I'm going back tomorrow... Wait is going fine- although I think it might go a bit faster when I get back to work!!  
I am very confused about this HcG injection as everyone else seems to get it 24 or 48 hours BEFORE the basting, yet at my hospital I had the injection immediately AFTER the basting...    
Only time will tell if this has worked I guess! I go back on Monday for a progesterone test and then I guess I will test the next Monday unless   arrives before then....    

Good luck on Friday and I hope someone lets you know about the pessaries!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

just wanted to butt in (sorry)   i have been injecting now for 23 days with no sign of any follicles, how many did you have and what size? and how long was you injecting (too many questions sorry !!)   

i have just got used to injecting menapur (amounts and stuff) does hospital explain how to inject HCG or is it the same  

any advice would be great

 

tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi tcardy  

I think everyone must be different from what I have read on this site - different hospital practice and different fertility problems. 

I have never been given clomid, went straight to IUI with Menopur (75mg) daily and though my first scan (day 8 of my cycle) showed four follicles on each side, i quickly developed a dominant one and the rest stopped growing. I injected for 9 days. So going into basting on friday I have one big follicle 24mm (I was really hoping for more than one this time  !) and my oestrogen levels are fine but there is no LH surge as yet so I am having the hcG to boost it all along. Does make me wonder if i would ovulate by myself or not . . . .?

The hcG injection is the same process as the menopur (from what i remember!) mixing the solution with the powder stuff then injecting, though I do remember that it hurt more than the menopur and I ended up with a huge bruise . And I have been given a very specific time to inject it (10pm tonight) - though again from what Mathilda has posted - everyone seems to have a slightly different experience. 

Last time I had no follciles on one side, with three on the other - so i guess each cycle is different too. Hope this helps - and good luck with it all - its so stressful isn't it - i can;t seem to concentrate or think about anything else at the moment - God knows what I will be like when I get to the  ! loopy i expect 

Take care x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Mathilda, 

That sounds really sensible. Think i am being a bit daft - i was going to go back into work on the afternoon on friday, nothing energetic - just a lecture to give, but perhaps I should take it easy and just come home. We went camping for the weekend straight after the last one - but even though DP did the strenous stuff like putting up the tent, we decided in hindsight that it had not been the best of ideas!

HAs your work been fine about time off? Have you told them what its for? Its typcial of my cycle and planning that basting will be on the busiest day of the week for me - I am a lecturer and have three lectures that day - and I have not told work about this IUI yet - i'm torn between wanting the day off and feeling guilty about leaving my final year students without a lecture so close to exams  Stupid I know - but I just don;t know how to get out of it!

Clarabelle x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Clarabelle,

I am due to be basted on Fri morning, so we can be a nightmare together on the 2ww lol.
I've got 2 decent sized follies,19 and 17 and have to take my hcg in about 15 mins .
Last cycle had to be abandoned as I had produced 5 follies in all, so glad to be at this stage...
No pessaries for me thankfully 
Hope it all goes well for you.. 

J x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiya Chickadee - its really good to know that there are people at the same stage as me! happy stabbing with the HcG 

Did they do anything different with you this time to make sure you did not get too many follicles? or can things just change like that from cycle to cycle? 

Fingers crossed for all of us on - or about to be on the  !!

Good luck x

clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi there!

Clarabelle- I am a teacher and I told the headmaster the situation but made it clear to him that I didn't want anyone else to know. He was fine about it and wished me lots of luck (such a relief as I was dreading telling him!! ) I told my head of dept that I had to go into hospital on Monday for "girlie things" (works well with blokes I find- they rarely ask questions!!!    ) and that I had been advised bed rest for a couple of days. I have GCSE oral exams next Monday and Tuesday and was REALLY worried that I would need to be basted on these days. Thankfully something actually worked in my favour for once and it turned out to be Monday of this week!!!   I think you have to be a bit selfish on this one and think about yourself and YOUR life- what if that extra bit of time resting made the difference between a BFN and a BFP (I have no experience whatsoever of this, but personally I decided that I would rather not take the risk.) What is certain is that you need to try not to stress as that can't be good for you.... Any way of getting the info to the students in the form of a written sheet or something like that? 

Tracey- Hi!   I didn't inject as my consultant gave me clomid to take. I have no idea why as I ovulate normally, but figuring they know best I went along with it. I had no nasty side effects like other people seem to have and despite my worries about over stimulating I produced 2 follies (19mm and 24mm) both on my right hand side. I didn't know if I surged or not as I was given a predictor kit for over the weekend and on Sat it was a really faint blue line, Sunday was much darker, but still not as dark as the base line and then Monday it had gone faint again   When I spoke to the hospital they told me to go in anyway and I was basted in the morning and THEN given the HCG injection (which they did for me- straight into the top of my leg- don't know if this is how you inject the menopur??I found it a lot more painful than a regular blood test in my arm- but maybe this is because I'm not used to injections in that area?). Now I just have to sit and wait- although I don't feel very positive about the whole thing- think I would have if the line had been really dark so I know that I had surged for definite......Anyway, enough about me- do you have to go in for another scan soon to see if you have produced any follies? I have my fingers crossed for you. Best of luck

             and
    to you both.
xxxxx

Hi Chickadee to    Good luck on Friday!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Clarabelle last time I had 150 gonal-f for 2 days then 3 days @ 75 before I  got scanned. There were 3 big follies and 2 smaller ones, as it was my first cycle and they weren't sure how I'd respond, they got me back 2 days later (another 2 @ 75)  and discovered all follies had grown. The 2 they hadn't been sure about were now too big. No way was I planning on quads or quins lol
This cycle they have kept me on 75 for 8 days and seems to be fine. I've survived the hcg jab - needle bit bigger than the ones I'm used to but heyho thats it done now.

Mathilda thanks and good luck to you too chick

J x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Mathilda - thanks for that - i think you're right. I will speak to HofD in morning and see what we can work out, I really do want to take the time off. To be honest I am knackered - it takes one hour+ to get to Nurture from home and we have had to be there for 7.30 in the morning every day since Saturday (ex Sunday) which has meant getting up at 5.30am each day - and I am really not a morning person!!

Chickadee - well count down to friday now! best of luck with yours -   I'm hoping mines a little easier than last time when my difficult cervix caused problems but i am determined to take a PMA!!!


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Clarabelle- Looking after yourself is the main thing- you need to give yourself the best chance possible!
Hope that you HoD is understanding  
Let me know how you get on (and with the basting too...)


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Mathilda  

thanks for replying, i have to go back for another scan on Friday hopefully i would have produced something by then if not i am hoping and praying they wont abandon!!  

good luck for your   when will you need to test

sending you    

keep in touch

Tracey


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Clarabelle,

How are you feeling today hun? Did you cope with the hcg jag ok? You excited? I am lol
Will be thinking of you tomoro - what time are you getting done? Best of luck x

J x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

all!

Clarabelle and Chickadee...


GOOD LUCK TO YOU BOTH FOR THE BASTINGS TOMORROW!!!!  

                    

   

Tracey - FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOUR SCAN TOMORROW AND HOPE THAT YOU HAVE AT LEAST ONE BIG FAT HEALTHY FOLLIE TO WORK WITH!!!
                   

Let us know how you get on.....  (I'm only on day 4 and I am feeling very     already- this 2ww is going to be tough!)
 
xxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiya Mathilda and Chickadee! 

HcG went fine last night, DP sorts the injections out and stabs me - but we were both paranoid that he would end up squirting it all over the kitchen floor when he tries to get the air bubbles out (it has been known!!) but he was spot on and it didn;t hurt this time round - we must be getting better at this!

Spoke to work today - did not tell them exactly what was going on - but used the 'women's bits' excuse and sort of led them to believe it was all connected with my lap and D/C last month. Anyway, a colleague came up trumps and said he would do my 10am, an admin member said she would put my video in for me for my 11am and my 2-4 has been rescheduled for next week. So all's well on that front and I can go off guilt free!! Ta loads for the advice Mathilda - you gave me the push in the right direction!

So with DP taking the whole day off too, I'm set for basting at 10am. Bit nervous as they had trouble getting the straw thingy in last time - it took over half an hour and ended up with the consultant doing it rather than the nurse (awkward cervix  ). Though i did get the most bizarre compliment of my life when he was doing it - imagine - strange (and rather attractive!) man burrowing down between your legs in theatre saying 'well - the good news is you have beautifully clear cervical mucus' (!!)   Struck me as amusing at the time! 

What about you lot? 

Chickadee - what time is yours? Its really good to know that someone else is being done on the same day. Loads of luck and I will be thinking of you!!

Mathilda - how was school today? A good or bad distraction - or not a distraction at all?? Any tips for how to handle the dreaded   ??

Tracy - if you are reading this then fingers crossed for some good follicle news tomorrow.

Loads of luck and postive thoughts for all of us    
xxxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls!  

Clarabelle- Well done on the injection! Sounds like the IUI was pretty nasty for you last time round. Hope you don't have the same fiasco today and that it all goes smoothly (also really hope that you get the attractive man again today!!!   ) School yesterday ? Hmmm, I would rather forget about it actually!!! - MORE pregnancy news from another colleague (seems to be never ending- I'm starting to feel like a total failure- although DH keeps telling me that I could already by pregnant so not to give up yet!!   ) and my HoD pretty much blanked me. I found out from another colleague that he had been slagging me off on Weds in the common room. Basically saying that he was annoyed I was off as he didn't even know why (so much for my chat with him on Monday explaining that I had been in hospital, needed a few days off and would rather people didn't know as it was personal- so could he just tell people I was sick. Git! I was absolutely FUMING   at lunchtime, but decided not to mention it to him yet as it would be obvious who told me- stupid bloomin school politics!!!!) Needless to say I had a pretty nasty day yesterday and wished I had just stayed home!! (think maybe the clomid is having a delayed effect on me as I was also REALLY grumpy and teary with DH   ) Stupid 2WW. Can't offer you any advice on it I'm afraid- just try and do lots of other things to keep you distracted   Hopefully it was just a glitch yesterday and I will cheer up and be a lot more    today! Speaking of today, better go shower and get ready to face another one...   
Tracey and Chickadee -      Let us know how it goes...

xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

thought i would let you know how i got on, not good    still no follicles and blood levels have gone down so we have had to abandon, i am gutted and feel down like everything is against me   have got to wait now until 05th april to see cons.

Chickadee - hope the basting went well, let me know you got on  

how is everyone else doing?

sending lots of   



Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Tracy - really sorry to hear that it did not go well today, you must be feeling gutted, sending you big hugs. However much we try to keep our feet on the ground during all this, the lows are really difficult to take. Make sure you have some proper 'you' time now and look after yourself. . Thinking of you.

Mathilda - sounds like a pretty horrid day back - i really hope this one goes better for you - are you going to speak to your HofD? One thing i found yesterday, this kind of thing really sorts out supportive colleagues from the rest - and there can be some real suprises on both sides. I think being a bit weepy and grumpy is par for the course - DP and I even managed to have a little spat on the way back from the hospital today - until we reined ourselves in - AND I found myself a bit teary in theatre straight after insemination - obviously going bonkers!! 

Ckickadee - how did it go? was thinking of you . . . Mine was OK - shorter than last time but a bit more painful and I'm having a bit of spotting - which i was told to expect and I'm off now to try my pessaries.  . . !!

Lots of    to all
xxxx Clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

aaaaaw Tracey- poor you.   I'm really really sorry that it didn't all go to plan this time for you. Just proves that our bodies do their own thing (stupid machines!!) Hopefully next time will be the one for you. Do you have to up your dosage to see if that helps? The 5th isn't all that long away (it's already the 24th!!) so you'll soon be back on the rollercoaster. For now just make sure you look after yourself and have a pamper- nice hot bath and bottle of booze perhaps (crikey that sounds good!!!)Thinking of you.  

Chickadee... how did it go for you today? Hope you are managing to relax some.   

Clarabelle- thanks, today was a lot better and I've actually felt pretty   which is good (makes the time go faster too!) I was pretty much blanked by my HoD today which I was actually just as pleased about. Stupid man.  Not quite sure what course of action to take yet, but he betrayed my confidence (sound a bit strong, but it is true really when I asked him not to say anything   ) Glad that your basting went ok and no major incidents this time   How did it go with the pessaries??  Hope it wasn't too weird....   
  Lots of    and   coming your way!


xxxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Tracey sweetie, really sorry..  sent you a wee message on iui girls thread too.

Clarabelle, glad it wasn't so awful this time   Hers hoping it works out for us both over the next fortnight. Mine was ok, bit sore but not for long and not too bad. Had to work for a couple of hours this afternoon, so gonna relax now  

Mathilda, your HoD  sounds like an absolute nightmare...poor you! Can you report him to his superior? Bloomin men    Pleased to hear you had abetter day tho

J x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmmm - pessaries... . . .interesting . . .!! 



Alarmingly large at first sight (- no chance of you mistaking them for tablets anyway!) - and I may alternate between back and front just for the sheer hell of it - or is that TMI   . 

Anyway - hope everyone is holding up OK - and thank crunchy its friday. Bit wierd for me - am usually a real pub goer, so ended up trying to do something different tonight - we drove to Skegness, had fish and chips on the beach (in the car) then went and played on penny slot machines  . Different - is about as much as I can say for it . . .!! 

So loads of   to all on 2ww - Tracy - hope you are feeling Ok and roll on the 5th, Chickadee - basting IS unpleasant isn't it? - but thank goodness its over and done with and we can get on with the 2WW now and Mathilda - glad today was better - have a fab weekend and take care all xxxx

Clarabelle


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls 

  hope you are all ok, up and about Early this morning, couldn't sleep   (thinking over what happened yesterday!! anyway feel better today and as you all say the 05th is not that far away  

enough about me  

Clarebelle - fish & chips in the car sounds great to me, its good to do something different   hope the pessaries weren't too bad    

Chickadee - thanks for your message hun  ,   

mathilda - not increasing dose i was on 75/150 but have now told me to stop   so nothing more for me till i go on the 05th to see whats next  


have a good weekend girls   

take care 

Tracey


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girlies!  

Tracey- glad you are feeling a bit more perky today. Hope you have some nice plans for the weekend. Relax and enjoy...  

Clarabelle- ouch!   them there pessaries sound mighty painful to me!!! Hope you are managing ok with them!!  I'm not much of a pub goer (can't stand the smoke  ) but am partial to the odd glass or three of vino. I have been very good and not had anything at all for a good few weeks now. (I am sooooo longing for a   - although obviously not right now as it is only 11 am!) Fish and chips at the seaside sounds fab- I love the beach (why oh why did we move to Leicester- about as far as you can get from the coast in this country!!!!!   ) Did you win on the slot machines?

Chickadee-       Hope you manage to relax some this weekend.    

 


xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey Mathilda

you probably have said but what stage are you up 2? 

have got a busy weekend so no time to relax!! , going to a 3 year olds birthday party this arvo  should be fun then of course mothers day tomora so visiting, and dont forget clocks go forward this weekend   (light nites   )

whatever you are doing (enjoy) 

take care


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Tracey  

Hope you had fun at the birthday party. Do they still play games like pass the parcel at these things (or is 3 a bit young for that? I WILL make a good mum, honest!!       ).  Thanks for the reminder about the clocks - I only found out yesterday that they go forward - could have made for an "interesting" situation on Monday when I have to do GCSE oral exams!!  - of course it remains to be seen whether any of the kids forget..   


I am sooooo looking forward to the light nights  . I am hopeless in the winter and go to bed really early - I just can't stay awake (I'm not GREAT in the summer either, but I have more chance of seeing 10pm when it is light out!!!!!  )

I am currently on day 6 (I think- if I count Monday (basting day) as day 1...) so almost half way there.  Had quite bad pains for the first few days after basting but they have all but gone now, apart from the odd twinge. Have no idea if that is a good or bad sign. Time will tell I guess.....   Must be more  !!!!!

Bye for now! 


xxx


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Saw your thread - have just been basted on Thursday - so 2 ww for me now. I was trying for IVF, but only produced 1 follicle :-(

Wishing you all the best.

Jags


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Jags!!

Fingers crossed for you...       

I don't think you should worry about only having one follie- thats all it takes  

Sending you lots of   and  

Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on. Hope the wait doesn't drive you   




xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Girls I just wanted to say that I hope you all have a good day today...
We will all be mothers soon! 

Jags welcome and good luck sweetie

J x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all - hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend and hello and goodluck to  to jags .

My weekend has been pretty good really - went round to some friends for dinner last night which was fun - we're still trying things to keep us out of the pub! and although I really felt like a glass of wine along i was really good. (I did have a couple of glasses at the beginning of injections but have my dedicated 'may be pregnant' head on now).

Not much else to report - how is everyone else feeling? I am still getting the odd twinge now and then and my boobs are quite tender but figure this could be the pessaries or even me just being hyper aware or something   - nightmare 

Hope everyone is keeping sane - at what ever stage of treatments/waiting you are all at . . .

Claire


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello there all, 

Hope you have had a nice weekend. I just got back from a friends mums house where we had the biggest sunday lunch imagineable!!  I was in a bit of a dilemma as we haven't told any of then about ttc and as  am known as a bit if a wine drinker I knew that they would be very suspicious if I didn't have a drink- so when they offered wine I had a (very small) glass and made it last all afternoon. Now I am wishing that I hadn't but I'm sure it can't have done any harm.... what do you think??   Feel like I was very weak...  

Anyway, Clarabelle you mentioned twinges - I've been getting quite a lot of twinges lower down - hope it's not signs that AF is on her way...        

Ok, gotta go as we have a movie to watch and DH is getting impatient!!!   

xxxxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Mathilda - do not feel guilty about having a glass of wine - it will have not done any harm and you sound like you have been very good over the past few weeks(much more so than me!!) 

And it is difficult to say no - friends do notice changes in behaviour - mine did last night when I went for dinner and as a consequence they have now worked out we are back on the fertility rollercoaster - which I did not want them to this time but I am so crap at lying!!

So cuddle up with DH and movie and enjoy whats left of the weekend  

Clarabelle


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

hope you all had a super weekend    only trouble is it goes so quick  

Mathilda - party was ok, and no we didn't have party games think she may be a bit young but she did have fun  opening all her pressies. 
putting clocks forward makes a difference don't you think, so do you think the kids will be on time at school tomorrow  what year do you teach?
hope the twinges are not too bad  

Hi Jags welcome,   hope the basting went well, how are you feeling? hope the   not sending you   


chickadee - hope your ok and had a good weekend 

clarbelle - hope the twinges have worn off and your ok 

take care everyone

sending lots of     

Tracey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Boooooo Hissssssss- Monday morning    

However, on the   side that means that it is now 1 week since I was basted.... time is passing (albeit very slowly!!)

Tracey- Hi! Glad you enjoyed the party- roll on the day when we can be the hosts with a young child of our own eh?    I teach from year 6 right the way up to year 13 so have quite a mix of classes. I would guess that all of them will be on time today as their parents will have noted the time change even if the kids haven't (well, I hope so anyway!!!)  

Clarabelle- Thanks for the reassurance about the glass of wine! Shame about your friends guessing the truth if you had decided to keep it to yourselves this time- maybe it will turn out to be a good thing and they will be supportive?   

Hope you all have a super Monday- just think - that means that we are now on the way to Friday    

Take care all,

xxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all (   )

mathilda - lets hope the next week goes quickly for you hun     , hope your day goes well

sorry not got time to do personals at he mo, will catch up later

have a great Monday everyone


loadsa love



Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Dear All,

Well I am only on day 4 of 2ww and have already had enough. Could not concentrate at all at work today so came back to 'work from home' (?!) all I seem to have done is surf the web looking for signs of early pregnancy and the possible effects of cyclogest pessaries.  - even though i have done this countless times before!!

If this contiunes I am going to be well and truly bonkers . Just wish i knew one way or another so that I could get on with stuff!!  Aside from that nothing to report - hope everyone else is doing better than me and had a good day at work.

PLease be a


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello girls  

Well, Monday work is over - thank goodness  . Had GCSE oral exams and they went ok. Only have a half day of them tomorrow then that will be it over with for another year (ooh, maybe I won't have to do them next year - might be on maternity leave!!!!!     ) 

Clarabelle - sorry you had a bad day. Did you manage to get any work done in the end? Try and think   thoughts and concentrate on other things if possible... I know it is difficult, but if you are thinking about something else then the time does seem to go a bit faster (today I could only think about the exams and so now find that another full day of the   has passed by and I hardly even noticed it!!! (It has NOT been like that every day and I have also been pretty down at times getting stressed out about things, but today flew by!!!  ) 

Tracey - Thanks. All the kids were on time- in fact most of them were early and the day flew by!! Hope you are well. The 5th is getting ever closer!!!  In fact, it is practically just around the corner!  


Chickadee- Hope you are getting through the   ok.  

I had to go in for a blood test today (day 22) I think it was to check the amount of progesterone- nobody told me if and when I will get the results, so I will just have to wait and see... (I'm not even sure why I had to have the test....  Any of you know why it would be?? Think I remember reading somewhere that progesterone should be about 100 or something, or I might just have totally made that up!!    )

Ok, I really should plan some lessons for tomorrow afternoon!! 

 

xxxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Mathilda, 

No - got no more work done so ended up going shopping - went to Boots and looked but did not touch the pregnancy tests  !! Glad you had a good day - keeping busy looks like it is the key - trouble is we are winding down to last lectures (next week) and keeping motivated is proving tricky - am going to find my dedicated, professional head from somewhere!

I have to go for one of those progesterone tests too - on friday. Why  ? Any clues yet? I did not have one last time . . . .I started bleeding on day 22 last IUI so I figured thats why they wanted me back for tests at that point this cycle, but if you had one too then . . . . .? Will the clinic k now from that test whether or not you are pregnant - or will it still be too early? BTW - where are you having your treatment?

How about the rest of you? all holding up OK - lots of     and  

Clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Clarabelle,

So does that mean that you are off on holiday for easter from next week? We finish on Friday (half day  ) and have 3 weeks off. I will be testing on the first day of my holidays!! At least I won't have to face work afterwards- whatever the result!!   How long are you off for? Any nice plans? My DHs dad lives abroad (UAE) so we might go over to see him for a week- but only if it is a BFN as I don't think I want to risk flying if I get a BFP - probably no risk, but I just think I would rather not.... (by the way- am not made of money- my father in law pays for us to go over and visit him once a year!!  )

No clues on the day 22 blood test.  I was wondering if it was just so that if it all doesn't work this time then they can say "oh well, this showed us that....." ?   I would think it is too early for them to tell if we are pregnant- but again I have no real idea- maybe a blood test gives away alot more than a pee on a stick test...   It is very strange that neither of us have been told anything about WHY they were sticking a needle into us and taking some of our precious blood!!    I might post another thread about this one as we are now two very confused people!! 

Glad to hear that you were strong when walking past the pregnancy tests- unfortunately I still have 2 in the house so might have to ask DH to hide them from me until test day!! (assuming I get that far- which of course I will ....     )

I am on the NHS at Leicester Royal Infirmary- Assisted conception unit. They are very nice there- they just didn't tell me what the blood test was for   .  Where are you? Are you NHS or private?(can't remember if this has come up before or not...)
 
xxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiya   - saw your other thread and the reply from Peaches about the 21 day test - useful - at least i'll know what to ask about on friday when I go!

We are at Nurture - private - we've not really investigated NHS funding, just assumed we would not be eligible given that my partner has 3 kids from previous relationship. What about you? Nurture are great - really friendly and supportive.

Yes we finish next week (7th) with no teaching for 2 weeks, though that does not mean that we don't have to be in - we have to book time off so its a bit different to schools. DP and I reckon we may try and get away just for the easter weekend somewhere, as DP does not get the same amount of leave as I do. Really looking forward to the end of teaching!!    

Going out to the UAE sounds good - know what you mean though about flying if you get a BFP . . . fingers crossed then  . . . .  

Anyway - got to go - DP is sat on my shoulder virtually - desperate to get on ebay - and really struggling with all the abbreviations - am keeping him guessing!!

Speak soon - take care all 

Clarabelle


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Hope you are all ok..

Clarabelle well done on walking by the tests  Hope your DH bought you something nice from ebay

Mathilda not so long til your hols. Hope you get away somewhere, even if you do get your BFP and don't want to fly.

Tracey how are you?

Jags are you ok?

Well I've been absolutely fine. Did a bit of relaxing yesterday and have most of tomoro off, so will do some more then  Not going  just yet!

J x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Chickadee 

im fine, hope the   not sending you   and you are relaxing
i am wishing the week away so can get back to hospital and see cons to see whats next 

clarbelle - hope you had a good day, i cant beleive how many girls on here work at schools (how bizzare is that!)

mathilda - 3 weeks off sounds great, will have to let us know your result, good luck    

take care 


love Tracey


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Tracey,

I work in a school too lol  It is weird that there are so many of us on here... 

J x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

So many teachers . . . !! Were any of your schools shut today with the strike? Some were round here, university (ex library) was open but there were noticeably less admin and support staff.

How have you all done today? Was work OK, 2ww wait Ok, home etc . .  . . . 

Today has gone quicker for me today - actually managed to get some proper work done!! Though managed to squeeze a quick call to my little sis to get her opinion on early pregnancy sypmtoms (she has 2) she was not very useful at all . . . !! 

How has everyone else been feeling . . .tell all - DP watching footie so am very bored!! 

Speak soon x  

Clarabelle


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh I'm just a lowly playground supervisor lol
Work 2 other jobs too tho  Our school was closed and so was the kids club where I work - not cos of the strike just lack of kids

I've gotta say I am doing ok on the 2ww. I was worse waiting to start first round of tx! Early days yet tho..

Tracey it really won't be long til you speak to the cons. Have you been given any indication of what your options are?

Hope everyone is good..I am off to watch No angels - love it! Does anyone else watch it?

take care girls

J x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi There!
I too am a football widow at the moment (loud shouts and groans keep filtering up the stairs!!!) DH doesn't even support them (think its Arsenal- is it) Oh well. Men are just strange I guess!
I wanted to share my excitement with you- we just got back from a meal at a local Indian (a friend from Uni turned up tonight so we decided to go out) and sat at the table next to us were 5 Leicester Tiger / England rugby players. DH and I are a bit rugby mad and so this was VERY exciting for us!!!!!      Meal was nice too, but the main thrill for me was that Geordan Murphy (Tigers/Ireland) was sitting near me- what a dream boat!!!!!!

Anyway, hope you are all doing well. I am quite shocked at how many teachers/ people who work in schools there are on this site too - wonder if that is what causes the problem!!  


Speak soon
xxxxxx


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

hi girls, hope the two wk wait is going quickly for you.  I was basted on Fri, 10 day's left to find out results. Had no symptoms, looking for any pain or twinge.   first iui abandoned 7 follicles no injections this time round only pregnul. Can antone tell me, do i do a p.test 14 days after basting or do i have to wait until   which is about 19 day's after basting? got to have blood test too on Fri to see if ovulated.
Can anyone also tell me what pessaries means ? I am new to this site not quite got to grips with all the abbreviations. good luck to you all. best wishes   xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Pal - I am also going though 2 week wait and was basted a week ago. My clinic has given me a pregnancy test to do on the 16th day. I have been told not to test sooner as the Pregnyl injections I have taken can affect the result. I am desperate to know the outcome - but will just have to be patient.

I hope everyone on this thread is doing ok and my thoughts are with you  

Jules xx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello All     - and welcome Jules and pal - two more on the dreaded 2ww!! Good luck girls!

Mathilda - England rugby players eh! in your local curry house - a bit more exciting that popping for a ruby is in Lincoln - were you cool . . .? or did you keep starring  . . . !!    A  good distraction on the 2ww!

Chickadee - would love to have watched no Angels - but its regular world war three if I try to steal the remote when football is on, so  . . . .!! Glad you are coping better than me on the 2ww - whats the secret? 

Jules - its good to know there are so many of us at the same (more or less) stage of treatment - how was your basting and how are you feeling?  

pal - hiya - your clinic will probably tell you on friday when to test, mine have not told me a date yet - I'll ask on friday - but from memory I think my test was 16 days after basting last time. Pessaries are the big progesterone tablet thingys that you place up your front or back bottom (!!), some clinics give them for IUI others do not - depends on clinics and on circumstances - they are used to bolster progesterone levels and help prevent early miscarriage. Hope this helps?  

To all others out there - good luck at whatever stage you are at   - as you can probably tell from the time of this post - can't sleep, woke up thinking it was time to go to work but was only 2am - off to try again now!

Take care all x
Clarabelle


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all 

hope you managed to get some sleep clarabelle, how are you?

Pal - welcome to FF,    how are you coping? hope your holding up ok will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Mathilda - morning, i too was a football widow last night   and like your husband mine don't even support either of the 2 teams that were playing   whats all that about 

Jules77 -    keep in touch with how you are

Chickadee - i don't watch no angels, is it good? as for any option re TX, i have been given no indication of what may be next   i thought maybe different medication for IUI but don't know if they do that!!! not long now till the 5th on 1 week   

  to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all OK today


sending   



Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all!!

How was every one's day? PLease tell me footie is not on tonight too - I could do with a real veg session in front of the tele! 

Feel knackered today after my early morning post! Had a middling day at work - some very tricky and upsetting student problems to deal with that caused me to burst into tears once   ! Very hormonal at the moment - not at all like me!! and meetings that dragged on forever.

How about everyone else? Mathilda - did they tell you the result of your blood test? and how was school? Tracy - have you got lots of questions for the consultant next week? And chickadee, Pal and Jules - how have been feeling/coping?

Take care all    
Clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all!  

Pal- Welcome! and fingers crossed that you get a BFP -    I can't help on the timing of tests as my clinic didn't even tell me when I am supposed to do it!!! I am presuming that it will be Monday (which is 2weeks after the basting and also the day that AF would normally arrive (   ) It really isn't very helpful if they don't let us know these things is it!!!! Can you call them and ask what you should do? 

Jules- Hello hello! Nice to see you on this thread too!!    What a shame that the   has actually turned into a bit longer for you. Never mind though- as long as you get a BFP thats all that counts!! I might even wait until Tuesday or Wednesday before I test (if AF doesn't arrive) as I might want to keep the dream alive for a little bit longer.....

Clarabelle- poor you, not being able to sleep, and feeling very hormonal - could be a good sign. Also, sorry you had a stressful day today   I don't know if there is footie on tonight or not, but I have the remote all to myself tonight as DH is away on business for a couple of days.  ( that he is away but   that I can channel surf and not annoy him!!  ) No news on the blood test still... I am very doubtful that it will get to me before next week when I have to test... School was fine thanks- on a definite wind-down now which is such a relief!! Still being blanked by my HoD though...  Hope you have a good nights sleep tonight!!    By the way- I was fairly cool with the famous rugby players- just a little bit of staring from time to time (well, quite a lot of drooling actually!!!!   Didn't speak to them though as I didn't want to interupt them when they were out for a meal- I'm nice like that!!!- also I already have most of their autographs from being a groupie after matches ( and pictures with several of them)    )

Tracey- Hi! Did you have a good day? Men and football eh??    Hope the days are going by quickly for you- 29th today, nearly the 5th!!!  

Chickadee- Glad you are surviving on the 2ww. Were you in today? Was it illness that kept the kids off yesterday? Hope you don't catch it if it was- one of the hazards of working in a school isn't it!!!   Anyway,    for the wait!!

Lots of   and   to you all (hope I covered everyone!!  )

xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

clarabelle 

my day wasnt too bad   don't think footy is on tonight, i am out with dh tonight for meal (been together 10 years today) so hes treating me   bless

Sorry to hear you didnt have a very good day, hormones ehh!!   when will you test? on the 06th   

     

as for questions to ask my consultant, ive not really thought about it   i suppose i should really but heads been a bit all over the place  

speak to you soon

sending you     

Tracey


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Tracey- CONGRATULATIONS!! Hope you have a lovely night out. You deserve it!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Tracey, Happy anniversary    Hope you have a great night!!!

Pal,  , welcome and   lol. I have been told to test on day 16 post basting if AF hasn't turned up before then  

Jules hope you are ok sweetie 

Clarabelle, hope you are feeling better now and that you get your well deserved veg tonight 

Mathilda, yes I was working today   The kids club was only closed yesterday cos so many parents were off on strike, all back to normal today tho.

I am so pleased my DH doesn't like football!!! Saying that I am sometimes a ps2 widow hehe...
Well still feeling ok today but then its not even been a week since basting.

Have a good evening ladies

J x


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi too you all. Thanks for replying. Thought I'd switch on as footie is on (on sky) how boring!!! Don't think any of you are on-line,must be watching the footie too. ha ha. 
Hope the two wk wait is going quickly, mine is ,thought it would go really slowly get a real nervous feeling when i think about testing though.There is a drama on tomorrow called family man(started last week) really good, about couples who are struggling to conceive having f. treatment well worth a watch.
good luck to you all who are testing soon. fingered crossed for you.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope that you are all well and thanks for all your messages.

Tracey - Happy 10 year Anniversary - hope that you are having a wonderful evening. 

Does anyone else feel that the 2nd week of waiting is harder than the first? - I guess it is because each day that passes is a little closer to testing day. Last week I was ok, but today have felt quite a bit more emotional. I have another week to go so am I destined to turn into a dribbling wreck by the weekend? 

Work is quite busy at the moment. It is good in one respect as is keeping my mind busy but pressure is building as we come to quarter end. I work in Sales Operations validating all the signings that we are reporting so everyone is out closing that last deal so have loads to do. I am trying NOT to get stressed, but sometimes it is hard with so much to do and not enough time. Anyway got home and had a nice relaxing evening  vegging in front of the tele and caught up on this weeks "The Apprentice". Does anyone else watch it - if so what do you make of Jo - a nutter or just misunderstood!!

Pal - I also watched the Family Man last week. I did laugh at the artistic license they used a couple of times but thought it was good to get the message of infertility out to the masses who may never have thought about it before.

Thoughts are with you all - it is so nice that so many of us are all going through the same thing. I find it very comforting to know you are all out there.

Talk soon.

Julesxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

thanks for all your wishes, i had a nice night, very nice meal (ate too much!!!)

Jules 77 - how are you doing  , your right being busy is probably best it keeps your mind busy and stops you going  

Pal - i watched the family man last week, thought it was quite good will you be watching tonight?

clarabelle - hope you feeling better today sending you   

Mathilda - hope your ok, not long to go now   

Chickadee - how are you? wish dh didnt like footy, only problem is he likes the ps2 too   

have a good day everyone, (Friday tomorrow     )


sending love and babydust     


Tracey


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi there girls!

Thanks for the messages! 

Hope you are all well- and it is very very nearly Friday   !!!!!!! I only have a half day tomorrow too as it is the end of term so I consider myself pretty much finished for easter now (YIPPEEEE!!!!)

Tracey- how are you doing? Are the days passing quickly enough for you??   I really hope so. End of March tomorrow    Glad you had a nice night last night- what kind of place did you go to?

Jules- I am struggling more with this week than the first one too - it seems to be never ending this 2ww. I can honestly say that I have never known time pass so slowly!! I am feeling a bit negative about the whole thing today. I have had a dreadful migraine and I often get those with AF so I really really hope that it is just a random headache and nothing more.....fingers crossed.  I counted my days wrongly I think, AF would usually be due on Tuesday so I might also be testing later than Monday (we'll both have to hear how Dixie gets on   before we test ourselves  )  Anyway, hope you had a better day today and are feeling a bit more   Not long to go now!!!! 

Pal- Hope today went a bit faster for you- did you find out when you need to test? I haven't seen The Family Man before, but might tune in tonight as a lot of people on here seem to enjoy it.... (depends what time it is on as I was in bed by 8.30 last night totally exhausted!!) 

Clarabelle- how are you doing? Hope you had a better day today and that you are feeling more   It's nearly the weekend and then you can chill. Any nice plans? Only one more week to go until your hols isn't it?

Chickadee- Hope you are ok. ps2 eh? Do you have that karaoke one? A friend of mine has it and I LOVED it! I also enjoyed the quiz show game... (We don't have a ps2 though  ) - I also don't think that my neighbours would appreciate the karaoke one !!!   

Well, Lots of   and   to you all
xxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Mathilda  

Friday tomorrow     (wish i had half day  )

i went for a meal at a restaurant in onger (very nice  ), wishing the days away so that Wednesday will be here quicker 

having trouble with computer at home    so will have to reply in the morning when back at work 

How you feeling about monday?   , try not to feel negative   , veg out in from of tv tonight and relax 

hi to all girls will catch up tomorrow 


jan for tommorrow will be thinking of you xxxx

also good luck to Leoarna xx   


Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all!   

Finally got chance to breathe and get on FF!! How are we all doing?

Mathilda and Jules - the 2nd week is harder than the first . . ?   Gawd - I'll be a gibbering wreck by then!! I've found the last two days easier from a 2ww perspective but only cos I have been snowed under with work - (my laziness for the previous week catching up on me!!) Mathilda - how are you coping with DH away, OK or a bit lonely? bet you can;t wait to see him. 

Tracey - really glad you had a good night out - sounds like you really needed it after the last months experiences - and have a really relaxing weekend before wednesday.

Chickadee - the only thing I have ever played on Ps2 is that kareoke game Mathilda mentioned - its beceome a regular thing at our parties - some people just won;t give up the mike!!   

Pal - missed the family man last week - but am going to try and catch it tonight - its Trevor Eve isn't it? A chance of a 2 min summary from anyone on last weeks . . .?  

Just one more day to get through then the weekend.   Really looking forward to it - its my parents ruby wedding anniversary and we are all off to my sisters for the weekend in Surrey, into London for touristy stuff and to take my sisters kids on the Eye, then out for a family meal at some posh place on the Sunday - can;t wait, just wish it did not take so long to drive to. The break will be good though, the last few days at work have been hard - found out one of my students is terminally ill, she is so lovely and so determined to finish her degree, only my age, with small kids - so all in all thats another reason why I keep  .

Symptons wise, been getting some really sharp pains in my stomach since yesterday - and forgot and had prawn jacket potato for lunch! . So - what will be will be!!

Anyway all - take care and keep posting - its so lovely to log in and catch up with you all.

Clarabelle


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Clarabelle...
family man update...

Michelle Collins and partner were gonna do divf? abroad then backed out cos dodgy clinic, met a girl who is selling her eggs to them but is also about to embark on affair with MCs husband 

There is a couple who have had 3 eggs (donor) put back and have just found out all 3 have fertilised!

Couple 3 lost their son, have 3 girls but are desperate to get pg with another boy and want clinic to sex screen for them 

The other couple donated eggs to get cheaper ivf..their eggs are in woman number 2. None have fertilised for this couple tho

worth watching and you'll probably find all this out tonight anyway but hope it helped 

Enjoy your wee break and don't go too  lol

Girls I have never played the karaoke thing on ps2..sounds like a good laugh tho  Might just stick to singing in the bath 

Tracey glad you had a lovely night. We are off to a party on Saturday (first time we have been out together in ages) and can't wait to relax and have a giggle.

Mathilda hope you feel a bit more . Not long til you test. Has the migraine cleared yet?

Jules, how you doing? Not long for you either hun. Stay  No early testing!!

Pal you will be absolutely fine and we are all here to support you 

J X


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

chickadee, thankgod you gave briefing about family man, gave a better description of what happened than i could have done. 

hope second week goes quickly for all with one week left, feeling really excited for you. 

Must go, family man is about to start going to get hot water bottle to snuggle up too. speak to you all over the weekend. xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quick hello before I head up to bed. Another busy day for me tomorrow but then it is the Weekend -  

Mathilda - I am just sooo jealous that you only a half day more at work before 3 weeks off. Have you got anything planned, or just on hold until you know if   arrives? Fingers crossed that she doesn't   

Feeling a bit   after watching tonights episode of Family Man. Last weeks episode was quite light hearted but tonights was quite upsetting so probably a bit of a shock if you tuned in tonight for the first time.

Clarabella - I am a Surrey girl! Where abouts are you visiting at the weekend.? You said it is a long drive, so where are you coming from? Hope that you have enjoy the party and have a good day in London. Hopefully it will be a nice clear day so you can see miles from the London Eye. We are only 30mins by train out of London, but don't often get up there - silly really since it is right on our door step.

Hi to everyone else - I hope the waiting is going ok -   

Talk more tomorrow.

Jules

Jules


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all  

Hope you are all well and enjoying the fact that it is very nearly the weekend!!!!     

Just a quick me moment-  YIPPEEEEEE!!! I am now officially on holiday- no more school for 3 weeks!!   (sorry if you are at work while you are reading this.... ) I am getting more and more nervous about testing - think I might wait until Tuesday just to be sure (not that I am holding out much hope- have had AF type pains last night and today....  - but at least the migraine left me!!! ) If I get a BFN then we might go away on holiday so at least that will be something positive to take my mind off things!! 

I started to watch Family Man, but after about 15 minutes I switched off (mostly because I was soooo tired and falling asleep!!) but I also couldn't really seem to get into it (even with the fantastic run down of what happened so far- thanks Chickadee   ) Was it good though?

Hope you all have nice plans for the weekend (enjoy the party Chickadee and hope the family "do" goes well Clarabelle!). DH is back late tonight - I can't WAIT !!!!!!   Big rugby match tomorrow and then out to friends for dinner. Rest of the time I will probably be sitting quivering in a corner somewhere waiting for test day to arrive!!!!!!!!!   

        
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Mathilda


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry try again

wish i was on holiday for 3 weeks   i work in an office and have got to wait till August for a holiday

anyway how are you mathilda? not long now        do you think you will be able to wait until Tuesday to test has this wait sent you  .

as for af pains think positive

Family man wasnt bad last night, i too was tired nearly fell to sleep but manage (just about) to keep eyes open but was in bed at 10 

  5 more days till i am back to hospital (horray) sorry just had to get that off my chest 

hope you have a great weekend


Tracey


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Tracey-

        
ONLY FIVE MORE DAYS FOR YOU *AND* IT IS THE WEEKEND!!!! 
       

(sorry, think we were both online at the same time- but I had a phone call and so was away from the computer for a while...)

Have a SUPER weekend.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Girls I just wanted to say have a great Friday night... I have to go out to work soon 

The family man was sad last night. I got all hormonal and blubbed over poor Dh for about half an hour when he came in from pub. Still, I've been pretty good so far on the madness that is the 2ww! Bless him...

J x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all  .

Chickadee - thanks a lot for the update on the Family man, it was really helpful. It fitted a lot of controversial topics in one go - but I enjoyed it, and yes I cried too! How are you doing anyway . . . ?

Well done for making it to the end of term Mathilda! I have another week, but its mostly just revision classes - but then the best bit is - no teaching till september, just exams, marking boards and research - yippee!  . So tuesday is test day is it - everything crossed for you. x

I had my 21 day blood test yesterday and they said it was fine, the said that the test was to check that I had ovulated by checking my progesterone levels (but I am on progesterone pessaries so I assume the levels would be fine . . . .?? ) Hope you have a fab weekend with DH!

Jules - I am in Camberley at the mo, my sister moved down here a few years ago when her husband got a new job, we are from Birmingham, but I now live in Lincoln - its probably not that bad a drive - but on a friday night it can be horrendous. So yes off to the London eye today - tho at the mo it is chucking it down. Where abouts are you then?

Pal and Tracey and anyone else reading - have a fab weekend all, got to dash been jumped on by nephew.

Clarabelle


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well I am afraid that the wait for me is over. The   arrived this morning which was a little unexpected as earlier than normal, and I had figured that if she turned up at all it was going to be late rather than early. Both had a good  . DH has been great and supportive throughout, but seeing him so upset makes my heart break a bit more. I can't help wondering if there is anything I could have done differently which would have meant we got the postive result we dreamt of. When we had the basting, the doctor said that DH had produced a tip top  sample, so I can't help feeling that I have let us down. I know that this is silly as it is no ones fault just the odds of success. What happens next I am not sure, so will talk to the clinic on Monday - We are not giving up!

I hope my news doesn't dampen your spirits and I am I putting all of my   in you guys now. I have my fingers crossed  

Julesxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jules,

Just posted to you on the other thread then read this one - I am really gutted for you, I was praying for a BFP     I think I will be following you pretty soon as I am having all the tell tale signs that AF is on her way. I too have had a little weep this morning, it is so soul destroying! But we have to keep going even though it it hard - the support on this site is unbelievable. My OH sample is also great so I feel like the one who is letting the side down (we have talked about this today and he tells me not to say such things and I know its silly but I can't help it).

Sending you a big  

love Dixie xxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Jules,

       

I am so sorry. Feel totally gutted for you. Hope you can manage to get some relaxing time this weekend and maybe do something to take your mind off this.  

Will you be starting straight away on the next round or do you plan on having a break and just having some you time? 

Like Dixie I also think that I will be following you soon- I have had real AF type symptoms for the last couple of days and have also been very weepy. Life is just so unfair at times. I really really hope that your next go is the one for you. 

Keep in touch.

xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

PS Jules- I blew you some bubbles too......


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Jules so sorry to here the   has arrived really feel for you,it's just not fair! fingers crossed for next timexxx 

Matilda and Dixie keep your chin up girls,I have heard of lot's of women AF symptoms then find out they get  so keep positive xxx

same goes to the rest of the girls on two week wait, sending all the very best of wishes you all seem like really nice people. Just not fair that we have to go through all this.


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Jules - I am so sorry to hear that this month it has not worked for you, its such a desperate feeling. The wondering if you could have done anything different is soul destroying and futile - (been there) there is just nothing you can do except try and pick yourself up. Sending you big hugs   and positive thoughts   for next time.  Try to get out and do all those things you have not been able to do for a while and enjoy them.

Thinking of you


Mathilda and Dixie - all fingers crossed you are not feeling the arrival of  , the symptons of AF and early pregnancy are so frustratingly similar. Thinking of you all

Clarabelle x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Thanks for all your messages. I am trying to pick myself up - life goes on doesn't it. Trying to keep busy so my mind doesn't wander to much about what could have been. We are off to B&Q in a minute as are redoing the bathroom over the easter weekend, so need to choose flooring / tiles / paint etc. Then I am going to bake a chocolate/cherry/walnut cake - this may sound silly but at the moment I need to feel that I am good at something, so baking a scrummy cake might help?

Dixie / Mathilda - got everthing crossed that the smptoms you are feeling are nothing to do with A/F.
Hope everyone else on the 2WW is ok and sending lots of  

Jules xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls 

hope your all ok on this Monday morning  

Mathilda - how u doing hun? did you have a good weekend? only just caught up as computer is broke at the mo and can only get on in work 

Chickadee - how u doing on the    

Jules - so sorry to hear   arrived sending you   

short and sweet, cant seem to catch up 

only 2 more days for me till i see cons (at Lasy, hooray  ) just cant wait now 


Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello All, 

Hope everyone survived the weekend Ok? Jules - how was your cake? - sounded yummy - I always find baking a great stress reliever so I hope you switched off from everything for a while. 

Mathilda and Dixie - how are you both doing? I feel like I am getting AF pains too, today is the day that AF arrived last IUI cycle and it all feels a bit familiar. Please PLease stay away  !!

Chickadee - how are you feeling? what day has your clinic told you to test. Mine seemed a little unsure but said Monday, week today - seems ages off still - what are you going to do?

Tracy - not long for you now . . I hope you get all the info and advice you need.

Clarabelle


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Mathilda - just remembered - you are on hols now aren'y you  ? Hope you are having a fab lie in and have a real lazy day. 

Clarabelle x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Cooo-eeeee girlies!!  

Glad to hear that you are all well. 

Dixie - are you there? I tried posting to you on the other thread too, but no response yet- HAVE YOU TESTED          Really hope that your pains are pregancy related and not AF related.  Am really really hoping that it is a BFP for you today.....  

Clarabelle- I really really hope that they are not AF symptoms that you are feeling and that you get to testing day and have a BFP.....          Just the rest of this week and then you are off for easter too   (and then no teaching until September- you jammy so-and-so you!!!!!!!  ) Do you have plans for the hols? I am planning on becoming creative (not like me at all!) and making some curtains     Might have to see if I can borrow a sewing machine from school though....... I checked them out on e-bay yesterday and they are sooooooo expensive!   Anyway...        

Tracey - wow- so close now for you! What time do you go on Weds (THE DAY AFTER TOMMORROW!!!   ) Hope the time flies for you!!  

Jules - Did you have a good weekend in the end? Hope you enjoyed making and eating your cake!!   and that it took your mind off things for a while. I read another post of yours asking about starting straight away again- we were told that it might be beneficial (on clomid this is though...) to go straight into another cycle as the clomid builds up in your system.... Having said that, I'm not going to be able to do that as I would probably hit the easter weekend and so am going to wait until May (unless the dreaded AF doesn't show up this time though.... (unlikely I suspect  )


Pal- Hi! How are you doing today? Hope you had a good weekend. How is the waiting game going for you??         

Chickadee- Hope you had a good weekend, even though you had to work. Does that mean that you get time off through the week?  Hope the 2WW isn't driving you potty (I can't believe how long 2 weeks can be!!!!!)         

Hope you all enjoy Monday,
    
            
xxxxxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiya Mathilda - yes just one week to go - really cannot summon up any enthusiasm today! Spend most of the morning faffing around and brousing on this site!! 

No plans for Easter just yet, DP only gets eastern weekend so may try and do something last minute for that weekend if its not too expensive. Curtaining eh . . . ? That is very creative - and will save you loads of money in the long run - very impressed at the domestic skills on this site - baking and sewing . . . !! 

So how have you been feeling and when do you think you will test  . . . .?? Everything crossed for you    

Clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Clarabelle-

I like baking too- thats about the only housy type thing that I am any good at (DH does ALL of the cooking!) Hoping to add curtain maker extraordinaire to my (very short ) list of talents!!  

I looked at last minute things at the weekend and it was all pretty expensive (well- maybe not, depends what you want to spend... What I'm saying is that they didn't have a week in the Bahamas for under £100 so I was very dissapointed!!  ) Hope you have more luck!!! 

I am not sure when I will test- probably tomorrow morning or maybe Wednesday. It is totally ridiculous to have been wiching away the 2ww and then extend it when it gets to the end I know, but AF is usually due tomorrow and it is not unheard of for me to be a couple of days late. I just don't want to waste a test (and also if AF isn't here then I kind of want to keep the dream alive for a bit longer....) I have to say that I am feeling pretty doubtful that it has worked as I am getting more and more AF type pains... but I know that it is not over until she shows her ugly face so fingers will remain crossed until then!!!!!!

What about you? Any more symptoms? (      )

Hope that you get a bit more motivated this afternoon. Enjoy your day!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Mathilda my appointment is at 14.25pm  

     for testing, do you think you will be able to hang on until Wednesday or would you have gone   by then 

clarabelle - is there anywhere you fancy going? not too expensive though 

dixie - hope you get a     

hope everyone it having a good Monday  , will catch up lunchtime 


Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiya all, finished teaching for the day and think I deserve a little mooch round the shops now! Will stay well clear of the chemists though!!

Mathilda - I can completely understand leaving it as long as you can . . and well done if you have the will power! Best of luck tomorrow or whenever you do it -   , I'll be thinking of you. 

Tracey - not really thought of anywhere yet, it will depend on money (or lack of it!) if its warm eonough though I quite fancy going camping to Norfolk. What about you? HAve you thought of any questions yet for Doctor?

Dixie, Chickadee, Pal - how are you all?   

Clarabelle


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

clarabelle

mooching round the shops sounds good to me  , as for questions to ask cons not really though about it to be honest dont really know where to start as every treatment i have seems to go wrong   (sorry feeling a bit sorry for myself today, having a bad one) 

anyway you try and keep away from chemists   when are you due to test (you probably have said    im not quite with it)   

take care

Tracey


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello girlies

Just a quickie from me as I am feeling awful today. Just in from work, have sore throat, sore head and need an hour in bed I think 

Just wanted to say Jules I am so sorry honey 

Clarabelle I was told to test on Sunday if no AF. Monday sounds ok tho..if you can wait that long

Pal, Mathilda, Tracey and anyone else I have missed (sorry - my heads not my own just now) I hope you are all ok. Will catch up later

J x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Chickadee- Hope you are feeling better soon.....   Maybe the bed rest will do you good...  

Clarabelle- glad your day was over fairly quickly- hope you enjoyed the shops and were strong and avoided the chemists!!!! I managed to borrow a sewing machine from school but then I chickened out in the end and have got the shop to make me up the curtains!!    I DID buy some funky furry brown cow material and some stuffing to make draught excluders though!!    I got home and managed to make one (looks really cool!!) before breaking the needle on the machine- ooops!!   Am VERY glad I opted to get them to make the curtains!!!!   

Tracey-     You only have one more day to go before you visit your consultant, so don't feel sad. You need to be positive!!!  

Love and baby dust to all...


xxxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Well, no need for me to test as   arrived this morning       

I am actually not feeling too bad as I had already been upset on Saturday when the pains started so I think I was prepared and got it out of my system. I have an appointment next Monday with the IVF doctor and I am hoping he will let me do a few rounds of either unassisted IUI or IUI with Menopur (he did mention this when I last saw him). I don't feel ready for IVF yet so fingers crossed thsi is what he says!

Mathilda - its all down to you now!!!!    

lots of baby dust to you all  

love Dixie xxxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

So sorry Dixie- I posted to you on the other thread... 



Dixie Dee said:


> Mathilda - its all down to you now!!!!


no pressure or anything!! 

(I am very doubtful as I have still got pretty bad pains and AF would usually arrive tomorrow...) Fingers are still crossed though as have had no spotting and usually do (sorry, TMI!! )


xxxx


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Dixie, so sorry  arrived. Fingers crossed for next time.xxx  

Hope all you girlie's are doing fine. 

Read an article today about how a woman had tryed to conceive for 3 years but did not succeed.She was recommended to take a supplement called BRITAXAN, after taking she conceived within a couple of weeks. Then 3 months later she took the supplement again and caught straight away. Has anyone given this supplement a try? Thinking about giving it a try.only got 1 left so if  arrives then i will give it a go. 

Feel really negative today.Day by day the   arrives for someone just feel that iui is just getting my hopes up.  Think what makes it worse a girl at work was telling me all the latest development with her pregnancy. She was only trying for 3 month then conceived. Unlike me still trying after 2 yrs 6 months!!!     

Sorry girls just getting it off my chest.   . xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Pal!  

What day are you testing on? Friday? Or are you waiting longer? I woke up this am and ALMOST tested but then decided to wait until tomorrow. I have never felt so nervous about doing a test!!! AF is due today so may not even get to the testing stage (although at the moment there is no real sign of her - apart from some crampy type pains...)

Fingers crossed that you don't have to wait any longer than this time round to achieve your dream.  

I know what you mean about getting yuor hopes up- then it really knocks you back when someone else says that IUI hasn't worked for them this time around. Hopefully it will work for all of us at some point and we won't need to go on to IVF or other treatments.     
xxxxx
  
PS I haven't heard of that stuff before. Do you now where you get it from and what it is exactly?

PPS Hello to all you other girls too!! Hope you are well!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls


Dixie - so sorryhun   arrived, thinking of you, how did you get on with ivf doctor?

Mathilda -   good on you waiting until tomorrow, how are you feeling? what will you be up to today 

Pal - not heard of BRITAXAN, but anything is worth a try   sorry to hear you felt so negative yesterday hope your feeling better today its so hard when people tell you they got pg straight away  

Chickadee - how are feeling today? better i hope  

clarabelle - how are you today?

Me bit - back to hospital TOMORROW )hooray!!!!)    

hello to anyone else i have missed (still trying to catch up!!)

loadsa love


Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Good morning all,

Really sorry to hear about AF Dixie  - fingers crossed for next time, and good luck with the doctor - is it next monday ? 

I know what you mean about the difficulty of making the decision to move to IVF.  We had sort of decided before TX that if this IUI did not work then we would ask to move to IVF given that its chance of success is so much higher than IUI (we are funding this ourselves) - but now that the possibility is closer, I'm much less certain and wonder about another go at IUI. I am more nervous about IVF as it is more invasive, costly and is the end of the treatment road - but then again - much better success rates and given that my partner is 50, there has to be an end to this process at some point. - Oh I don;t know!! 

Pal - not heard of Britaxxan - but am going to google it in a mo, where did you read about it? - what day are you testing on - did we get basted the same day? Mine was 24th.

Chickadee - hope you are feeling a bit better now? About testing - I'm not sure when I will end up doing it, if I get to my due date which is saturday I will be amazed, the thought of getting past there to testing on Monday is too much to think about at the mo. - Will you make it to Sunday?

Tracy - good luck tomorrow - bet you can't wait to get things moving again?

Mathilda - fingers crossed   does not arrive today! If I get that far I'll be a wreck - you seem really calm.  Your draught excluders sound funky!

Anyway - , still getting AF pains and still have sore (.)(.) but hey - the sun is shining   and I am a day further on than we got last time - I know that means nothing really given that I am now on pessaries but  . . . .seem to have a postive head on today.

love to all 
Clarabelle


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi clarabelle

when are you due to test?        like you the   is shining which is a good start to the day 

what have you got planned for today?

I'm really nervous about appointment tomorrow (not sure why to be honest   )

love


Tracey


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Am totally in shock.....

xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

oh my god mathilda       you must be on    i am so happy for you 

how r u feeling (numb i bet) 

sending you  


love 


Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh what fantastic news Mathilda - !!  

well done  

     

I am so pleased for you  - What made you go for it this morning? Did you think you might be?

What do you have to do now? ring the clinic?


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,  

Sorry for the short post earlier but I was (and still am) in total shock!   

Clarabelle- I don't know what made me test today- no sign that AF was on her way, a strange feeling that it could well be positive... don't know. Waited till DH went into the shower and then nipped into the loo- boy did he get a shock!!    I am so pleased that it is today as it is my MIL's birthday (she died of cancer 2 years ago) so it made what could have been a pretty miserable day into a one that we will never forget for GOOD reasons!! (my very first BFP) I know that it is still very very early days and that a LOT can still go wrong, but I am just loving the moment today!! 
I rang the clinic as soon as I got the "pregnant" notice on the digital test. I was a bit miffed that no-one there said congratulations to me- but there you go....    I am booked in for a foetal heart scan on Monday 24th . Very scary as I thought that they might want me in for a blood test first to check that it is really true.... Think the AF pains and sore (.)(.) is a good sign as I could have absolutely SWORN that AF was on her way- just goes to show.... What day do you test? I really really hope that it is a BFP for you too          


Tracey- numb, ecstatic, shocked, tearful.... pretty much any emotion you can think of!!!! How are you doing? Tomorrow for the consultant....        See how the time flew by!!!! Hope it goes well and that he/she can give you some positive news for the next lot of tx..  

Pal- how are you feeling today? Hope you are feeling more   

Dixie- how are you doing? Hope you are ok.  

Jules- hope that you are well! Made any more scrummy cakes lately!!  Did you get sorted at B&Q for your bathroom decorating? Hope it goes well.  

Chickadee - Hope you are feeling better now and BIG fingers crossed for Sunday   

Thankyou for your good wishes- I really can't believe that this is happening to me!!



   

xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

dont worry about the short post earlier i am just so happy for you, how was dh (shocked, stunned) did you make sure he was out of shower 1st   

as for me im fine (bless you for asking  , and you have so much on your mind) looking forward (and nervous) to appointment tomorrow

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months,   again hun

hope everyone is ok on this   Tuesday 

Tracey


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Tracey!

DH was pretty shocked- particularly since we had decided to wait until tomorrow to test (AF due today so thought it best to wait another day just to be sure....) I suddenly had a real urge to test and get it over with one way or the other so just did it when he was in the shower (I didn't want to feel the extra pressure of him knowing I was doing it..  ) Then I went running into the bathroom as he was getting out of the shower and just held it infront of him (it took a little while to register what on earth I was doing - bless!!)

Anyway, I have been on here for quite a while now and feel the need to go and smile at nothing again....!!  
Take care, Speak to you later/ tomorrow (if I'm not back on tonight then all the best for your appointment- make sure you let us know how you get on...)

 

xxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mathilda,

What fantastic news!!!        It made my day when I saw your post - so it does work sometimes!!! It really gives me hope when someone else falls and it gives me a chance to use all the icons I don't get to use much    ! Sending you lots of luck for the 24th, I am sure it will all be fine but I know what you mean about being nervous as I would be the same. Do you feel any different yet?

Tracey, Pal, Clarabelle and anyone else that I have missed - thanks for your lovely messages, it is so nice to have such a lovely group to talk to. I am doing fine, I think I was prepared for the worst and I think I am getting used to   arriving each month   however news like Mathildas renews my hope!!

Clarabelle - sending you lots & lots of baby dust and   for when you test, lets hope its a  ! I am back at the hospital next Monday so I am hoping they will do a few unassisted rounds before we have to move to IVF. However, I am going to relax this month and enjoy being Chlomid free (hopefully this will sort my spotty teenage-style skin out!) and I am going to have a few drinks on Friday night  

Lots of love & baby dust to all you lovely ladies, 

Dixie xxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all,  

Its such fantastic news MAthilda   !! I do think - like Dixie, your experience is giving is all hope that even if it is not this time - that IUI does work and can for us too. So well done - what a fab easter break you will have now! And just think about that lovely maternity leave away from school . . . . 

Dixie -thanks for the baby dust - i do hope you are feeling a bit better, your idea of a few drinks this friday is a great one - God, I would love an encounter with a chilled glass of Chablis (or two) right now!! and good luck monday. 

Tracey - hope tomorrow goes well for you - will be thinking of you   , make sure you let us know as soon as how you got on.

And to the rest of us - at our various stages of waiting, hope everyone is coping OK. I am well into the knicker checking stage now, but feel no different to I how I have been feeling for a while - not pregnant, but no immediate sign of   so . . . . .fingers crossed for us all.  

Clarabelle


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Mathilda that is such great news ...huge congratulations to you and your DH  

Dixie, really sorry to hear your news hun 

Tracey good luck for tomoro sweetie 

Clarabelle hello, hope you are ok!

I still feel terrible, all sore and sooooooooo sleepy. I think I might have a bit of a chest infection thing going on  I have also had a bit of spotting today so not feeling the best at all. Heading back to bed now

J x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

That is absolutely FANTASTIC news Mathilda and DH .... 

Huge Congratulations to you both    

Best of luck and happiness to you both  

Sweetpea xxx


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Mathilda      Sooo happy for you your DH must be over the moon. It has given me confidence that iui really can work. well done.          

How are you feeling today Dixie? Hope your taking it easy. 

Clarabell, Hope your well too. I heard about Britaxan in a mag. think it was woman's own. You can buy the supplement from health shops or chemists. Did you manage to look it up on google? When are you testing? 

Tracey, all the best at the hospital, let us know how you get on. 

Chickadee- Hope your well too chick. 

Hi to anyone els that i may have missed. 

p.s i think i will test on Monday. Hopsital said wait for   to arrive then test if not. But did a silly thing and tested today. Thought it was positive there was 2 lines but one line was pink the other was a white line. So no further of knowing. Does anyone know when pregnal gets out of system? I had it 2 wks ago (5,000)ml. xxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just caught up on the thread since Sunday - things move quick here!

Firstly a big Congrats for Mathilda and her DH.  I am over the moon for you. Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy . Have you told any of you friends/family yet?

Dixie - sorry it isn't a happy ending for you this time - my thoughts are with you. I think that we are in a similar positon in terms of thinking about treatments. When we first started the treatment in March we had said that we would try a couple of IUI cycles if we weren't successful the first time but following a the clinic has suggested that we move straight on to IVF next time given the higher success rate. We have an appointment on the 18th to discuss options. I am not sure what I think and am trying to weigh up all the options - we are self funding so part of me thinks that of course they are going to suggest moving to a more expensive procedure since they are a business after all. I think I could cope with the treatment but the cost is a big factor and if the first cycle doesn't work and the money runs out there is no where to go. We are on the NHS list, but our PCT didn't get enough funding last year and no guarentee that there will be funding this year. We have some time before the meeting, so will do a bit more research and weigh up all the pros and cons. 

Tracey - Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow and let us know how you get on.

Pal - Fingers crossed for you and I hope that the test you did today was nothing to do with the Pregnal but an early indication of a   for you. 

Clarabelle -    for you as well - I hope that you get through the week, without going to  . We are here for you.

Chickadee - sorry to hear you are feeling yucky and GET WELL SOON. 

loads of   for those still waiting to test this week.

Talk to you all soon.

Lots of love Julesxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for all your good luck messages, its so comforting to talk to people who know what you are going through so thanks again, sending you all     

Mathilda - how are you feeling today? have you told family/friends?

Dixie Dee -    there is hope for us all, Mathilda has proved that, you enjoy your month off (know what you mean about spotty skin  ) few drinks Friday sounds great to me, you enjoy youself

clarabelle- when do you test hun?    


Sweetpea - how are you? (what stage are you at? sorry i cant seem to keep up with everyone)

Pal - hey hun, will you do another test or wait till monday?

Jues77 - good luck with your appointment on the 18th (that will soon be here  )


my appointment is at 2.25pm today, computer still not working at home so will have to update you all in the morning

have a great Wednesday lovely ladies



tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Morning all  ,

How is everyone - what another beautiful day! It felt really spring like when I walked to work this morning. 

So Mathilda - did you and DH manade to get much sleep? or still too excited?

Tracey - best of luck today . . we'll catch up tomorrow

Jules - how are you? how was your cake? Dixie - how are things? We'll have to have a chat about IUI versus IVF at some point - I am quite confused about what to do next too.


Pal - when are you planning to test next? I have managed to resist so far but Monday seems such a long way off  . . .


Chickadee - you do sound poorly, I hope you are tucked up in bed with a hot water bottle and that DH is pampering you - is it taking your mind off the 2ww - or too much time now to think?


Well - if I have missed anyone - sorry! and good luck and    to all. Back to the grind stone now - but I will pop back on later.

Take care all

Clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness- how busy everyone has been!! It is only a few hours since I was last on here and already I feel like I will never catch up!! 

Tracey- best of luck for today. Only a few more hours to go....   Let us know what the cons says. Hopefully you will get a new "plan of attack" that you can make a start on straight away... fingers crossed.  

Clarabelle - brrrrrr. It is freezing and frosty here today, but lovely and sunny too. We had such a weird day (weatherwise) yesterday- glorious spring sunshine and nice and warm and then out of the blue hail followed by snow!!   Only in the UK!!!!! How are you feeling today? Still on knicker-checking duty? I know the feeling- I'm doing it still too!!   I didn't manage to sleep much last night- went to bed at about 8.30 as I was mentally exhausted (it's quite a lot to take in really!) but then woke up about midnight and was awake for HOURS!! Got up early this am too... Is this your second IUI? I seem to remember that it is... I don't think you should be thinking about future treatment just yet- hopefully you won't need it...   We always said we would try 3 IUI's before taking the IVF plunge. It seems a lot less "massive" to do the IUI (and it DOES work....) But obviously if you are paying for all of your tx then money becomes a huge issue... Anyway, as I say, hopefully this will be it for you and you won't need any more tx again...   Hope you enjoy your day..

Jules- Hello! Thanks- feel kind of guilty about it really as I know how difficult it is being on the other side.... but am also thrilled to bits!! Haven't told *anybody* yet (apart from you girls) Only a couple of friends even knew that we were having treatment (as much as I love my parents, my mum is a bit of a blabber mouth and I didn't want the whole of the North East knowing my business!!! ) We are probably heading up north next week so I will probably tell them then. Feel quite nervous about it though as usually people don't tell others until 3 months have passed and it is still VERY early days.... What about you? You said you have a meeting on the 18th? I think that this was your first IUI, is that right? and they want to move you to IVF already? I wonder if it is because you are paying... Hmmmm, you need to think of some good questions to ask on the 18th. Find out if they have a financial motive behind the suggestion to go to IVF...  

Pal- Hi! What day would AF usually arrive? I have heard BAD things about testing early...   so try and hold out until the actual day otherwise you will be driving yourself  !!   (I don't know how long it takes to get the drugs out of your system - I'm still a bit paranoid that I only got a BFP because of the HCG injection that I had after the IUI...Although no AF is telling me that it is NOT because of that!!)

Dixie- Hi there!! How are you today? I'm with you on the clomid and spotty skin thing- what a relief to not be on that any more!!A few  on Friday sounds like heaven to me.... You need to just enjoy your break from tx- who knows, if you relax and try to put it all out of your mind then it might just happen naturally!!    Whats the weather like up there today? Freezing ? It is here but lovely and  too (sure someone used a sun smiley lately, but I couldn't find it!!  ) Anyway, hope you enjoy your day. 

Chickadee- How are you feeling today? Hope you are better than you have been. Are you off work? What day is test day for you?   

Sweetpea- Hi! Thank you very much! It was a real shock as I NEVER thought I would be so lucky (especially first time round on IUI) How about you? What stage are you at? Sending you lots of  and 

Ok, think I managed to "cover" everyone there- huge apologies if I missed anyone. Sending lots of  and  to all

xxxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Morning,

AF arrived last night - as if I didn't feel rotten enough already...
Still poorly but have taken the rest of the week off work so hope to be on the mend soon.

sorry no personals today

J x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Chickadee-    Really sorry that AF arrived- evil woman. I hope that you start to feel better soon, hopefully the time off is what you need. Try and relax, take it easy and get plenty of "you" time.

Fingers crossed for the next round (will it be another IUI?)    

xxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Really sorry Chickadee, sending you big  . You must be feeling so low, especially with being ill as well.

Just to let you know I am thinking about you, and that I hope you are feeling well enough soon to be able to relax and switch off from this for a while in readiness for another go. Life can be so    sometimes.

Take care 

Clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

What news Tracey



xxx


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

So sorry chickadee, it's so unfair but keep your chin up and don't let this beat you. I did another p.test this morning it was    so i know the will arrive on Monday, i am that convinced that i picked up my next prescription to start iui asap, but to be honest part of me feels like i am wasting my time  Mabay we will be cycle buddies again next month. 

Matilda bet you thought you thought you were dreaming when you woke up.Congratulations again chick.


Clarabelle- when you testing? sorry if you have already said, there are that many messages that get posted sometimes it's hard to remember what stage everyone is at.

Tracey hope all went well today. 

Jules, Chickadee hope your both holding up ok xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Pal- really sorry     Might it still be too early to test though? You know what they say "it's not over until the fat witch arrives" (or something like that   ) Still might be worth holding on to those    thoughts...

Tracey- are you there? Am worried about you... 

Hello to all you other ladies out there- hope you have had a good Wednesday...   

  
xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls 

Mathilda - My hospital appoinment yesterday    first of all did not get seen till 3.45pm (appt was at 2.25pm) then when i get in to see cons he says that before i went back i should have had blood test to check hormones as they have not been checked for 2 years and need to find out why i am not responding to tx  , so firstly had to have pg test (as i am late 2 weeks) was wishing it was positive (in my heart of hearts i knew it wouldnt be   ) but a girl can wish eh!! and then went to have blood test and have got to go back on the 12th to see cons and get results (why me!!!!  )

sorry to go on i just cant beleive i have to be so awkward, thanks girls for all your good luck messages (another week eh!)

anyway enough of me how are you?

Pal - sorry your feeling down hun, sending you     will you test again

Chickadee - how are you today hun? hope dh is spoiling you (you sound like you deserve)   

clarabelle - when are you testing hun?     

hi to dixie, sweetpea, jules how are you all? and to anyone else i have missed

take care


Tracey


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Tracey, 

        

HOW ANNOYING!!!!!!!! Making you wait even longer- WHY did nobody sort out the blood tests for you in your long wait for THIS appointment. It makes me sooo MAD   They just don't think about how waiting another week or two weeks can affect people.... Drives you nuts  
Wow- 2 weeks late and you didn't feel tempted to do a home test?? You are one very strong girl! Such a shame that it couldn't have been a lovely surprise for you yesterday ...  

Anyway, less than a week to go until you get your results     Did they say what then? Or do you just have to wait until you go back?
Very frustrating for you...   

Anyway, hope you have a good day today and try to do things that will make the next few days go quicker...

xxxxxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all,  

Tracey - sorry to hear that it did not go quite according to plan - blood tests have been the bane of our life during this whole process - lost ones, wrong ones, repeated ones, delayed ones - so I sympathise - I know how frustrating it all is!!    So thats another week is it . . . Sorry luv.

Mathilda - how are feeling -  ? What are your plans for the rest of the break now - are you going to delay that trip abroad now?

Jules, Pal and Chickadee - how are you ? I hope you all have a good weekend and get to let your hair down a little - with some proper 'you' time. What plans have you got - and its Easter soon - any plans to get away for that?

As for testing - to be honest I don;t know what to do, its two weeks since basting tomorrow, and Fri/Sat is when AF is due, but clinic said not to test till monday. But that seems an age away still - and you've all tested now!! I still keep running to the loo and checking (sorry TMI) as I still feel like I am about to come on at any mo. So I am in a dilemma at the mo. DP does not want to test till MOnday - but I'm not sure I can wait that long.  

AARRGGHHH!! 

Anyway - at least teaching has nearly finished - hurrah   

Take care all  

Clarabelle


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey clarabelle

yep another week it is   just hope it flies by, need to know whats next 

so will you be able to hang on till Monday, dont think i could (try as long as you can  )

Mathilda - i wasnt tempted to test as so used to it being negative and periods are very irregular   sometimes i can go a couple of months without seeing one, how are you ? 


Tracey


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hya I have been basted today for the third time, this time only had one folicle on my right it was 16mm. I am not looking forward to the next two weeks especially the night before I find it so difficult to sleep lol. Hope everything goes fine for you tomorrow will keep my fingers crossed.
Love Andie x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls!  

Clarabelle- I honestly thought that AF was arriving as the symptoms I had were EXACTLY the same. It got me really miserable (I almost opened a bottle of wine to "drown my sorrows" - boy am I glad that I didn't!!) Hopefully AF will stay away for you...      Only one more day before your hols!!    (what are your plans?)

Tracey, Dixie, Jules, Pal, Chickadee & Sweetpea - how are you? Hope you are all ok. xxx  

Andie- Welcome - and best of luck with the dreaded 2ww...    

Bye for now,

xxxxxxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, Suzie here like you i have been reading others messages over the last few days. I'm on day 8 today and should be blasted around Wednesday next week,i'm new to this, Had 2nd scan today and have 3 folicles one is 16.5mm the other two are about 8/9mm is this good?? Hope things go well for you i'll keep all my limbs crossed for you.
By the way I'm 34 and DH is 35 we have an 8yr old daughter at the moment but that was only after 3yrs of trying followed by a Histoscopy and a lapaoscopy. They found only one good tube which had to be treated for a infection other tube no good had that removed last year after 3rd miscarriage due to emtriosis.
sending you lots of love and luck Suzie & DH


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all,  

Hurrah - just one more day with students!!! Not sure yet what to do with hols, not got any time booked off yet but may take a bit next week. Hoping to go camping Easter weekend as long as its not too cold - which it is looking like it will be - but either way testing goes, we need to save our pennies, so can't stretch to a proper hols!!  

How is everyone - Tracey - I hope the week flies for you - what are your plans for easter?

Mathilda - how are feeling? any symptons yet? told anyone yet?

Hope Jules, Chickadee, Pal and Dixie -you are all ok? and hello and lots of   to Suzie - hello, welcome - are you haveing a natural cycle or on meds? and Andie - hello welcome too - good luck with the 2ww, i have managed to drive myself potty - or would have done without everyone on this thread!!

I think we have decided that if I have not seen   by Sunday afternoon, just before tesco's shuts at 4pm, then we are going to run in and buy a test then, then clinic said to test morning wee, so if I don;t buy a test till then, I won;t be able to test till Monday am!! Sorted - as long as  does not arrive and I don;t cave!!

Anyway - DP is cooking tea, and this is such a rare occurence that I best not keep him waiting!

Take care all

Clarabelle


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Hope you are all ok - I haven't posted for a couple of days but I have been lurking to see how you are all getting on!

Mathilda - how are you doing? I bet you are still in shock  !!! Weather up here is ok, quite sunny but then pouring down the next but I do feel like spring is on the way! I am enjoying the break, it would be nice to fall thsi month but I think I will ovulate on the right hand side this month which is my blocked side. I am hoping that the hospital may agree to scan me to check the thickness of my lining without Clomid and then I would know which side the follicles were on. I don't think they will but perhaps if I beg  

Chickadee & Pal - sending you lots of   - it is the pits when that witch shows up, I know how you feel. Hope you are both doing ok.

Tracey - hope you are ok, it sounds like you are having a bit of a nightmare, I can't believe they haven't done the blood test before now! Good luck for the 12th, I am seeing the consultant on the 10th so lets hope we both get some good news, god knows we need some!!!

Clarabelle - sending you lots of luck and   for Monday!!! I will have everything crossed for you, hoping for a  and  

Hi to Andie & Suzy - you have come to the right place! I have found so much support and advice from these ladies and they are all so lovely as well  .

Jules - hope you are doing ok, what is happening next for you? Sending you lots of  

Hi to anyone that I have missed and hope you all have a great Friday - its nearly the weekend    !!!! That means  and  for the first time in ages for me. I have decided that I may stop living like a nun as it has not done me any good so far! 

Lots of love Dixie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53889.0.html


----------

